# Shop bult router lift



## FirewoodMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

I am in the process of drawing up plans for a new (replacement) table. Approximately 10 years ago I had found a plan to a router lift that was really simple and easy to build. I built it and love it but now can not find the plans I used. It is a "L" shaped arm, the lower end of the "L" that pushes up on the bottom of the router and the upper leg is attached to a threaded rod which exits out the side of the cabinet. This rod allows for adjusting the height of the bit without standing on your head or lifting the top of the table up. Hopefully someone can make sense of this and knows where to find these plans. If needed I can take a photo of what I now have and want to replace.
Thanks,


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Ken,

Is there any reason you cannot take apart the one you have and use it as a pattern?

Mike


----------



## Nono Bad Dog (Apr 26, 2011)

I am not sure if this is exactly what you are talking about but it might be worth looking at. Do a search on google for router lift. I found a good one that looks kind of like that on American Woodworker.


----------



## Nono Bad Dog (Apr 26, 2011)

I would post the link but I am limited since I don't have ten posts on this site. Sorry


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe this one.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Firewoodmaker,

You can find plans of mine at this adress: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Ascenseur_Defonceuse.pdf

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I also like to look at them on YouTube. (idea's and links)
I was going to build, except all my overtime bought mine at the time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Not to sure why you want to make one when you can get one for about the same price ,that you will put into it and it will work every time ...if you want to use one get one made in the KISS way of doing it..

Router Raizer

======



FirewoodMaker said:


> I am in the process of drawing up plans for a new (replacement) table. Approximately 10 years ago I had found a plan to a router lift that was really simple and easy to build. I built it and love it but now can not find the plans I used. It is a "L" shaped arm, the lower end of the "L" that pushes up on the bottom of the router and the upper leg is attached to a threaded rod which exits out the side of the cabinet. This rod allows for adjusting the height of the bit without standing on your head or lifting the top of the table up. Hopefully someone can make sense of this and knows where to find these plans. If needed I can take a photo of what I now have and want to replace.
> Thanks,


----------



## FirewoodMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, that is to simple and I was hoping to use the existing table until the new one is built. Thanks for the obvius!!


----------



## FirewoodMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

Bob,
Part of the reasoning behind building versus buying, is I am currently unemployed, aka no extra funds, I have the materials that are needed and the one I am referring to has the the adjustment wheel on the side extending to the exterior of the cabinet. I have pondered buying a commercial unit but I do not like the adjustment through the top of the table.
Ken


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob:

Some of us love to build things, to make things, to be creative. Sure, anyone with money can buy a router lift, but where is the pleasure of making something in the buying process? 

To each, his or her own.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

True  but the bottom line will always win out the norm for me, no need to reinvent the wheel,,,  just use a part or two from it..to get the same job done..just some all thread rod and a rod nut will get the job done, easy stuff..and cheap...like they keep in the KISS way..than you will use it ,other than one more door stop. 

===



Cassandra said:


> Bob:
> 
> Some of us love to build things, to make things, to be creative. Sure, anyone with money can buy a router lift, but where is the pleasure of making something in the buying process?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cassandra
> 
> True  but the bottom line will always win out the norm for me, no need to reinvent the wheel,,,
> ===


Yes, the almighty buck can be a persuasive motivator. However, it isn't with me. 

And why not re-invent the wheel? Centuries ago, wheels were wooden and would not stand up to today's demands. Even the wheels on your car wouldn't stand up to the demands of the 700 mph cars racing across the salt lake sea bed. Good thing that there are those who have re-invented things, right?

Cassandra


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> HI Ken
> 
> Not to sure why you want to make one when you can get one for about the same price ,that you will put into it and it will work every time ...if you want to use one get one made in the KISS way of doing it..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

I checked out the Router Raizer you linked to - looks very interesting. Have you such a device and if so, how is it? I've currently only one router (3612C) which moves between skis, handheld and table. In the table, it's a little tricky to adjust (the springs don't help either!) however can't fix it in the table with a full on router lift as it's my only one...so something like this looks very interesting. 

Matthew


----------

